# M10?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

How come no chatter about the M10? Nobody interested?

I think it looks pretty sweet, especially since the price of the C59 gives me an aneurysm.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

My guess is because it is made in Taiwan. Most of the folks that frequent this forum favour the frames made in Italy (C40, EPS, etc.)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I saw one at an LBS in the West Valley. Monocoque is not my thing.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I already have my CX-1. Couple of ounces more weight and it's NOT the latest greatest fadish with tapered head tube blah blah blah...but I really like it still. No need for another bike, even another Colnago...the CX-1 fills my needs perfectly.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The M10 is a very hard sell. It's priced right in the middle of the CX-1evo and the C59. Those that are looking to save a bit of cash, but want a racey carbon Colnago will go the CX-1 route, those that don't care about money will get the C59. The price difference between the M10 and the CX-1 is too great for the average person to swallow. Everyone says "For only a bit more I can get the C59", and that's what people have been doing in our shop. Until they drop the price of the M10, or discontinue the CX-1, those are not going to sell well. The upside of the frame is that it is very available right now in all sizes and colors, whereas most other Colnago carbon frames are not.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

A friend of mine had recently bought an M10. He test rode the M10 and the C59 and preferred the M10. He complained about the C59 being "too stiff" for him. 

I saw his M10 in person the other day. it's a nice frame and the paint job seemed very nice. However, I still prefer my Extreme C. It's got the "classic" look.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just taken delivery of a Colnago M10 - looking good! Full write up on Colnago Con Brio in a few weeks


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

Postman comes late around your way warren!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I don't mind the monococque and it all sounds good... but $4K for a Taiwanese Colnago is tough to swallow. And - why the hideous STRUCTURAL ROUTING on the frame? Seems like something you'd see on a WalMart bike.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I've been too busy riding mine! Asheville training camp, criteirums, a road race and now a stage race this weekend. Full review from soup to nuts will be concocted eventually... There are significant differences in ride quality over the CX-1, I just need a few more miles to quantify and convey them accurately.


----------



## marcusesq (Jan 4, 2010)

Its interesting to see someone else here who prefers the M10 to the C59. If you ride a lot of hills and can see past (or don't care about) the romanticism of "Made in Italy" you will definitely see why the M10 was introduced. It is the best descending bike I've ridden. That beefy fork may be heavy but it it performs brilliantly. When comparing it to the C59, both were designed, tested and developed by the same people, both are made from the same Toray carbon fibre and the construction standards are supervised by the same company. Where the factory is located amounts to nothing for me. I've been ready to purchase for months now, but I've been holding out in the hope that all the criticism of the M10's ridiculous decals will result in fantastic looking models for 2012.


----------

